# Bosch GEX 125 AC random orbital sander



## CampD

Nice, I'm in the market for a new one, my PC radon orbit has a lot of miles on it and is making some very funny sounds.
I always liked Bosch tools, like the way they feel. This will help make my decision.
Thx again


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great review, Thanks! I was thinking about getting a larger format sander, like you said for bull-work sanding….I refuse to buy anything made by festool. Their stuff is very high quality and ridiculously over priced. I like BOSCH tools and this one looks like a winner!


----------



## trimmer

Nice review. I too have a Bosch sander model 3725 DVS, had it 13 yrs. now still going strong. Turn the speed control up all the way wow it sands very agressive, turn it down all the way can rub a finish out well.
I have sinced replaced the pad, with Bosch's hard pad and like it much better.


----------



## richgreer

I'm in a unique situation because I own both a Bosch just like yours and the Festool Rotex 125 (dual mode). The beauty of the Festool is the dust extractor. It must capture 99% of the dust. Furthermore, it keeps the sand paper clean which enhances performance and the longevity of the paper.

Without the dust extractor, the festool is just a good (and over priced) sander.

I also have praise for my Bosch. I actually like the feel of the Bosch better. I have used it for years and it has always been a solid performer.

I do a lot of work with exotics and some of them are quite toxic. I bought the festool because of the dust control. However, if dust was not an issue with me, I would still prefer the Bosch.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review it looks like a great sander.


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy

Seems like a nice one. I have been looking for a mean orbital sander and this might be it.


----------



## b2rtch

How does this sander cost? 
I cannot find it anywhere on line.
Thank you.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I just typed Bosch GEX 125 in Google and I got a bunch of hits…anywhere from $156.00 to $209.00


----------



## Greedo

mine was at €180, plus taxes that made €225. i think this model is named 3725 DVS in the states.


----------

